

Therapy for people who are “too rich” - adibchoudhury
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2012/04/bank-therapy-super-rich-occupy-wall-street

======
codeshaman
When they delivered her first Porsche, instead of being happy and high, my
sister had a soul crushing rumination.

"Do I really deserve it ? What about all the others who are just like me ?"
and so on. She was feeling guilty and concerned, but she knew that she had to
accept it otherwise the "gift" from life will be taken away. Then there was
the penthouse, then another one, then other cars and each time it was easier
and easier, because she's managed to work it out, she's managed to convince
herself that yes she deserves it, yes she's better and that's why she has to
have all this stuff. People are looking up to her, she _must_ be an example
for them to follow.

But then oftentimes we'd sit at the table and she gets all existential and
feels guilty again. And afraid that she'll loose it all some day. The only way
to get over that is to convince herself that she's worth it. And you do it by
earning even more, by being even more exclusive.

"Do not pursue what is illusionary - property and position: all that is gained
at the expense of your nerves decade after decade, and is confiscated in one
fell night." \- Soljenitsyn.

